# ISO Adult Golden



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

What is ISO?


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Megora said:


> What is ISO?


In search of


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

No suggestions except to go to the GRCA.org website and look at the clubs listed to reach out to breeders through club sites or club facebook pages. Continue to periodically remind them that you're around. I wish you luck with your search. It's not easy to find adult goldens, you will probably have to be prepared to wait a while till the right dog becomes available.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

ArchersMom said:


> In search of


LOL. I was trying to figure out what region that was... 

@OP - what area are you located? That will help.

Lot of good breeders and rescues out there do not like shipping dogs long distance and won't consider somebody who is out of driving range.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Where are you?
I hear of many available in GA/TN/FL, Sue McGaverick pretty much knows most of the older dogs in OH/KY/NC..
You should realize that until a dog is about 4-5, they typically cost more than a puppy does- there are exceptions, but usually if they have been trained, are well-bred, etc, they are at a premium.


----------



## Traton (Feb 17, 2017)

We live in Maine and realize we will likely need to travel outside of New England for our Golden. Thank you for all of the recommendations and the beautiful pictures of your fur babies! I hope to share some of our own with all of you!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Okay so Sue is closer to you than I am- you can email her through the Greater Louisville club-
her email is on this page:Greater Louisville Golden Retriever Club


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Traton*

Traton

I would Call and Email the Golden Retriever Rescues closest to you and fill out an application on their website.
Here is the list of Golden Retriever Rescues:

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America

Keep calling as they are all volunteers and have other jobs.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Adopt a Golden of Knoxville has a program to ship dogs to New England but they have lots of applicants for most of the dogs. It's a long shot but some how you and your future dog will find each other.

Adopt a Golden Knoxville - Golden Retriever Rescue Organization serving Tennessee


----------



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

My best friend adopted a lovely senior Golden Retriever from Craig ' s List 2 years ago. She stalked Craig's List, Pet Finder, all of the local humane socities, and local Golden Retriever recues. Many of her friends stalked those Web pages for her, too. 

It took several months, but she finally found Angel. Angel's previous owner has stayed in contact with my friend, and with Angel. It's been a good situation for all of them.

Best of luck on your search.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here is the listing of the GR Rescues by State, click on the ones for your location-

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America

Check Petfinder.com, shelters and Rescue Groups list their available dogs on this site.
Also check Craigslist for people looking to rehome a Golden.


----------



## Traton (Feb 17, 2017)

Thank you Hahuston, we're stalking Craigslist, Marketplace and rescue sites and hope to find our furever baby soon. Thank you Carolina Mom for the link. Have a nice day!


----------

